# Epiphany received an X Window System error



## kenorb (Nov 4, 2010)

> gdb epiphany

After some time:

```
[Thread 80e4a2fc0 (LWP 101095) exited]
New
open dsp: No such file or directory
New
[New Thread 80e4a3880 (LWP 100921)]
NewStream
WriteReady
Write
decoding...
WriteReady
Write
DestroyStream
NewStream
WriteReady
Write
decoding...
New block
DestroyStream
[Thread 80e4a3880 (LWP 100921) exited]
...
[New Thread 80e4a2fc0 (LWP 100921)]
** Message: console message:
http://clients1.google.co.uk/complete/search?hl=en&client=hp
&expIds=25228,25657,26637,27026,27031,27033,27087,27357,27360,27404,27447&q=asd&cp=3
@1: TypeError: Result of expression 'window.google.ac' [undefined] is not an object.

[New Thread 80e4a3880 (LWP 101089)]
...
[Thread 80e4a2e00 (LWP 100921) exited]
SetWindow
The program 'epiphany' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.
  (Details: serial 27 error_code 3 request_code 3 minor_code 0)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
[Thread 80e4a4140 (LWP 100683) exited]

Program exited with code 01.
(gdb) bt
No stack.
```

P.S.
Separated related thread to here:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18985
To make it more specified and focus on Epiphany problem.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 4, 2010)

Second attempt to debug:

```
> gdb epiphany
> set args --sync
> run
WriteReady
Write
WriteReady
Write
WriteReady
Write
WriteReady
Write
(repeated hundreds of times;/)
^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C
```


```
kenorb     23660  0.0  1.5 348868 129184   6  TX+   3:51PM   0:05.93 /usr/local/bin/epiphany --sync
```
Tested when only login to gmail and clicked couple of times.

*Can't back to gdb, web browser is frozen, no any response, no logs.
Can't attach another debugger to check what's going on.
Can't close the window.
Can't kill it (> killall epiphany), even with -9
*

```
> killall -9 epiphany
> killall -9 epiphany
> killall -9 epiphany
```
Where is stability? I can't find it.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 4, 2010)

See attached pics.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 4, 2010)

See below pics.









So I have to reboot.
To be honest, my Windows 7 I'm rebooting less times than FreeBSD per day, because of some problems with processes, zombies and dead windows


----------



## kenorb (Nov 5, 2010)

Probably the same and duplicated bugs:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/643360
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/582682
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/592381

Related posts:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418338

Reproducible crash:
Go to: http://www.elpais.com/


----------



## kenorb (Nov 9, 2010)

Solution:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=109189&postcount=9


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

This topic has been closed. Issues as technical or detailed as this should not be discussed in general user-oriented forums like The FreeBSD Forums. These forums are intended for end-user support with installing and/or running FreeBSD and/or applications from the ports tree, not for routinely resolving low-level problems with the operating system or add-on applications. Developers and port maintainers usually do not spend much time here, and we routinely refer technically detailed questions to them.

Consider opening this topic elsewhere, e.g.:

In the case of *the FreeBSD base system*:

1) by posting to one of the relevant mailing lists
2) by opening a bug report

In the case of *ported applications*:

1) by contacting the port maintainer (run make maintainer in the port directory)
2) by opening a bug report


----------

